# Looking for a demonic sounding opera



## Mollins (Sep 18, 2005)

is it in latin?


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

I believe it was!!!

I should have stated demonic sounding chorus, rather than demonic sounding opera........

Hoping someone can help remember it, i think it would be great for a lot of haunts!


----------



## Mollins (Sep 18, 2005)

is it like 

domae vitae!
domae vitae! ??


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

I suppose it could be?? It's been a couple years since I heard it so I can't be sure exactly what they were saying, only that it was definitely a full chorus of voices and a powerful symphony for the melody, just a very demonic sound to it....


----------



## Mollins (Sep 18, 2005)

i think it may be Ave Satani


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

http://shupryt.mp3.wp.pl/

Very demonic and creepy but I don't think that is it, although I will definitely be using this song, thanks for the lead!!!!!!!

(very slow download but worth it!!)

The song I'm remembering has a much faster tempo....


----------



## morobrany (Oct 5, 2005)

From the description, it's likely "O Fortuna" from the Carmina Burana by Carl Orff. The lyrics are the chants of a bunch of medieval monks singing about going to hell, which Orff set to music and the results have be used from everything from Excalibur to the Capitol One commercials.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

That's IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.theflasharchive.com/f/f-278.htm ignore the schlocky flash cartoon but you can listen to the music...... Oh this is good, I need to find a dark sinister version of this but I want this in my collection to add to the background music.

I may be unique in that I'm not a house haunter, I "DJ" a house haunt. I am a mobile DJ and stumbled onto a house haunt in my neighborhood 3 years ago and set up shop in his driveway (it's actually a 2 house haunt and I'm inbetween) I don't have pre-recorded mixes, I work the crowd live using a variety of background music, sound effects, "fun" halloween songs (I'll play the time warp and all the actors/characters will stop to do the dance, even the ones on the roof, it's a hoot!!)

Thanks again to Mollins though for the Omen reference, I will be using the Ave Santia AND the Alter music from Omen as well, these are good!!!

Rich B
Porta Party productions


----------



## morobrany (Oct 5, 2005)

Here's a very funny take on it:

http://www.bigad.com.au/movie.html


For a DJ, however, you should know that Laibach, Apotheosis, Front 242, and Dabootleggers have all done remixes of it. If you search about for "fortuna mix" you should be able to locate some.

Best,

Kevin


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

morobrany said:


> Here's a very funny take on it:
> 
> http://www.bigad.com.au/movie.html
> 
> ...



Thanks Kevin, that ad was hilarious, wonder how long it took to shoot that and get it right???

As far as me being a mobile DJ, I do weddings, school dances, family functions, corporate parties etc.... not a club DJ so I have never had a call for any version of O Fortuna, nor do I foresee ever being asked for it.... but thanks for the heads up! I did find the Apotheosis and front 242 versions, both are interesting, not sure if I'll mix them in or not, the original is pretty creepy all on its own...


----------

